# Different types of glass for reef lid.



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Cant seem to find the thread about pro/cons of having a lid on a reef tank.
Would like to make a lid to stop fishies from flying, but dont want to block too much light for the corals. 
Would getting different types of glass i.e starphire glass block less par then normal glass? Acrylic would be better i think in less par blockage but then wrap like crazy.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a thread going but it is because of evap issues.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27262

To stop jumpers egg crate should work.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you can find it locally, a fine bird mesh (1/4") works nicely. I have some from BulkReefSupply since I lost a fish and haven't had any losses to jumping since 

Glass and other solid covers will block a lot of gas exchange, and also get covered in salt, blocking out light.


----------

